# Flawless 26650 Mod



## Nailedit77 (15/6/16)

Output Power: 1-100W
Output Volts: 1-9V(under watt mode)
Output Joule: 10-50J
Output Volts: 1-9V(under joule mode)
Input Volts: 3.2-4.5V
Output Current: 1-32A
Input Current: 1-35A
Standard Resistance: 0.1-3.0ohm
Joule Mode Resistance: 0.05-3.0ohm
Temp Limited C: 100 degreesC - 300 degreesC
Temp Limited F: 212 degreesF - 572 degreesF
Easy Operation System
Reverse Battery Protection
Low Voltage Protection
Low Resistance Protection
High Temp Protection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (15/6/16)

I actually like the look of this thing (I'm a SMPL guy). Not too much going on, which I like... Although that gap by the battery cover is a killer and unfortunately will not go well with my OCD (most evident in the red one), so a pass for me.


----------

